# All greetings!



## R.J. (Feb 11, 2011)

Hello! I live in Russia. There is a small joiner's business.
It is very interesting to look at production of fellow workers and the to show.
I ask a pardon for my English, I write through the translator.


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.

Post some pictures of your shop and projects. :smile:


----------



## R.J. (Feb 11, 2011)




----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

Very nice! :thumbsup:

And a beautifull door! :yes:


----------



## R.J. (Feb 11, 2011)

*Russian sit*

http://forum.woodtools.ru

There is a similar Russian site.


----------



## R.J. (Feb 11, 2011)

It is a little about itself.
I live in Irkutsk in Siberia near to lake Baikal.
To work began from joiner's shop the watchman, then the handyman, the mechanic (repaired machine tools)
The joiner and the house painter. To all has learned. Now the business.
We make ladders, doors, furniture, and others not standard products of a tree.
Also we are engaged in furnish of apartments.
If there are questions, set! 
You understand that I write?


----------



## Drillbit (Jan 13, 2011)

Добро пожаловать на форум. Ваш столярные красиво. Поздравляем!


----------



## R.J. (Feb 11, 2011)

Вы говорите по русски ?


----------



## Drillbit (Jan 13, 2011)

К сожалению, нет. Но Google делает! :thumbsup:


----------



## R.J. (Feb 11, 2011)

Our current project.


And it is our joiner's cat.
We have found a small kitten.
There are no fingers, half of tail and half of ears.
Has freezed in the winter.
In the winter at us it happens - 40С =-40F


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

:laughing: Very nice work. Welcome to the forum. I look forward to seeing some of your other work. Thanks for showing the pictures.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

Yes very nice work looking forward to see more of your work.

Man that's a tough kitten.


----------



## R.J. (Feb 11, 2011)

I add a photo
Object, apartment.
Doors, the Case, the Table, Chairs, the Children's room.
Tree - the Ash, the Nut. A pine.


----------



## R.J. (Feb 11, 2011)

Weiter


----------



## Mizer (Mar 11, 2010)

Welcome! Beautiful work, and don't worry about your english. I have friends that live in Irkutsk.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

That's fantastic work. I love the creativity too. 

I'm sure the kitten is grateful. 






.


----------



## R.J. (Feb 11, 2011)

We make such doors.Technology. Flown down from above.


----------



## Jason. (Jan 20, 2011)

Nice work! :thumbsup:


----------



## R.J. (Feb 11, 2011)

Projects in work.


----------



## R.J. (Feb 11, 2011)

Projects in work.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Нужны хорошие Римской империи. Является ли этот проект для клиента или это ваше имущество?

Как получить работу в России в эти дни - вы должны конкурировать с другими строителями, или правительство, участвующих в награждении рабочих мест?

Существуют ли местные "организаций", которые должны быть предоставлены в процентах от работы, которую вы получили? Просто любопытно, если некоторые из вещей, которые мы слышим здесь точны или просто основном миф.

Вам отличную работу.



Looking good Roman. Is this project for a customer or is this your property? 

How do you get jobs in Russia these days - do you have to compete against other builders, or is the government involved in awarding jobs? 

Are there local "organizations" that must be given a percentage of the work you receive? Just curious if some of the things we hear over here are accurate or just mostly myth. 

You do excellent work. 






.


----------



## hands made for wood (Nov 2, 2007)

Beautiful work! and welcome to the forum! :smile:


----------



## R.J. (Feb 11, 2011)

It is the project for the client.
We work at own risk.
Competitors are. But we have plus, we can all of them are not present.
Crisis - ruin for fine joiner's shops (is (a lot of)
Yes we pay interest (otkat) to that who has given work (the designer, the builder и.т.д.)
The government???? I do not have words!!!!!
I risk all property as I И.П.
If I shall make OOO (LLC) or А/О (JSC) I risk only the authorized capital.
The minimal authorized capital 10000 roubles (300 $) 
If you want to earn many money, introduce new technologies, reduce the price
On your product also overlook that there are other companies which too want to eat,
The result can be very pitiable!!


----------



## R.J. (Feb 11, 2011)

-------


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Very good work*

Roman I have 3 questions:
You use "loose" tenons for of your joinery as in photos above?
How do you make the holes/mortises hand or machine?
Also, are the carvings by hand or machine? :thumbsup: bill


----------



## R.J. (Feb 11, 2011)

Почему вы называете меня Римская .
Я читаю в русском переводе католик


Why you name me Roman.
I read in Russian translation the Catholic


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*From post 21 above*

TT calls you Roman. Is that not your name? If not sorry! Please correct us. Thanks, bill 


Quote:
_Looking good *Roman*. Is this project for a customer or is this your property? ......You do excellent work. _


----------



## R.J. (Feb 11, 2011)

woodnthings said:


> Roman I have 3 questions:
> You use "loose" tenons for much of your joinery as in photos above?
> How do you make the holes/mortises hand or machine?
> Also, are the carvings by hand or machine? :thumbsup: bill




You use "loose" tenons for much of your joinery as in photos above?
Yes, in connections necessarily.


How do you make the holes/mortises hand or machine?
The router

Also, are the carvings by hand or machine? 
manual work.


----------



## R.J. (Feb 11, 2011)

TT вызова Римской империи. Разве это не ваше имя? Если не жалко! Пожалуйста, исправьте нас. Спасибо, Билл

My name is Yuriy too most as George.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Hello George!*

George is OK then? You have beautiful work to show here. :thumbsup: thanks, bill


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

You do remarkable work. I like the cat too.












 







.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

woodnthings said:


> TT calls you Roman. Is that not your name? If not sorry! Please correct us. Thanks, bill
> 
> 
> Quote:
> _Looking good *Roman*. Is this project for a customer or is this your property? ......You do excellent work. _


See what happens when you play follow the leader?:laughing:












 







.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*I looked and looked for the intro*



cabinetman said:


> See what happens when you play follow the leader?:laughing:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yeah, and I thought George aka Roman gave that as his name somewhere, but I couldn't find it. So I'm glad that got cleared up russian jointer takes too long with 2 fingers typing. Could be RJ for short? 
Cabinetman is also too long, hence C-man, Cabby and Cabs. aka Mike! :laughing:
Look what they do with woodnthings...woods, WNT, woody, aka bill :thumbsup:


----------



## R.J. (Feb 11, 2011)

woodnthings said:


> Yeah, and I thought George aka Roman gave that as his name somewhere, but I couldn't find it. So I'm glad that got cleared up russian jointer takes too long with 2 fingers typing. Could be RJ for short?
> Cabinetman is also too long, hence C-man, Cabby and Cabs. aka Mike! :laughing:
> Look what they do with woodnthings...woods, WNT, woody, aka bill :thumbsup:





Let will be *RJ* if this not reduced name of a man's and female toilet.:smile:


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Yuriy! Ten thousand apologies! My mistake is a stupid one, but an "honest" one. We do not have many Russian members here. Only two active ones in fact and you both started posting at roughly the same time. The reason for the confusion is below:





TexasTimbers said:


> Black rock your English is improving already. If I may ask what is the name you are called by your friends? Mine is Kevin. I have some others but the ones who call me those names are not my friends.





Black rock said:


> TexasTimbers
> My name is Roman, thank you friend, I'll try:yes:.



So you see, I confused you with "the other Russian" (you Russians all look alike to us Yanks :icon_cheesygrin. 

My sincere apologies to you Yuriy. 



Some text was modified to enable better translation:
Некоторые текст был изменен, чтобы позволить лучший вариант перевода:


Юрий! Десять тысяч извинения! Моя ошибка глупая, но "честный" один. Мы не так много русских членов здесь. Только два активных на самом деле, и вы как начал писать примерно в то же время. Причина путаницы ниже:



Цитата:
... Ваш английский улучшается уже. Если я могу спросить, что это имя, называются вашими друзьями? Шахта Кевин .....

Цитата:
Меня зовут Роман, благодарю вас друг, я постараюсь: да:.


Таким образом, вы видите, я вас путать с "других русских" (вы, русские, все похожи друг на друга нам янки).

Мои искренние извинения Вам Юрий.










.


----------



## jfwernicke (Jan 11, 2008)

Welcome. Excellent work. Maybe if more people in the world did woodworking, they would not have so much time for war.


----------



## R.J. (Feb 11, 2011)

Apologies are accepted .:yes: Texas in Russian Texaс is written and read Tehas.

You know that Russian and English from one group.
Also what English has taken place from Russian?:smile:


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Russian joiner said:


> Apologies are accepted .:yes: Texas in Russian Texaс is written and read Tehas.
> 
> You know that Russian and English from one group.
> Also what English has taken place from Russian?:smile:


That is spelled similar to the Mexican Spanish pronunciation _Tejas_ where the _j_ is pronounced as a hard _h_ as in _hot_. The full phonetic is _tay - hoss_. Is that also how it is pronounced in Russian? 

For a bit of trivia, I began studying Russian language in 1997 but did not stay with it. Just had too many other things going on as usual. I have always loved to hear the Slavic languages. I get most of my news from RT (Russia Today) and watch it daily not only because they give 100 times more actual news about the USA and things that actually matter here, but also to hear the language spoken for a few seconds before the translator starts speaking. :icon_smile:

Maybe one day I will take another run at learning it. I still have VHS tapes that I stayed up and recorded at the wee hours of the morning when Reagan and Gorbachev agreed to air USA TV in Russia and Russian TV here. Some of things I recorded are priceless. I remember some of the MTV style videos were absolutely hilarious and entertaining also. I memorized one of the songs phonetically and could sing the whole thing. I can still sing some of it but don't have a clue what I am singing about.

I did recognize some of what the words must have meant such as "_soln-tse, gina, luna, bee-em-byem shaka-lada. Bee-em-byem tolo mie yooz . . . _ I'm sure that made no sense to you at all but that's the phonetics of it. "Soln-tse" & "Luna" obviously meaning "sun" & "moon" (Sol - Luna) plus when he sang those two words he also would wave his hand across the sky so that was a dead giveaway.

Languages are fascinating to me. I wish I could speak many of them fluently but I haven't even mastered my own! Well, I do have _Texican_ down pretty much to an art. 




.


----------



## R.J. (Feb 11, 2011)

That is spelled similar to the Mexican Spanish pronunciation Tejas where the j is pronounced as a hard h as in hot. The full phonetic is tay - hoss. Is that also how it is pronounced in Russian? 


Yes it so!
Unfortunately in Russia there is no channel America Today.
TV - dung!!! Blood, violence, sex, a negative.
In the Union it was strict! Young men grew and became the present men.


----------



## R.J. (Feb 11, 2011)

We continue to show our projects.
Cafe on Baikal.


----------



## R.J. (Feb 11, 2011)

----


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

I think those chairs & tables are gorgeous. Love the design especially of the backs, and the wood is the perfect choice. Is that some type of pine? 

Я думаю, что эти стулья и таблицы великолепна. Любовь дизайн особенно спины, и дерево является идеальным выбором. Разве что некоторые типа сосны?



.








.


----------



## R.J. (Feb 11, 2011)

* Is that some type of pine? 
*


I cannot understand your question.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Russian joiner said:


> * Is that some type of pine?
> *
> 
> 
> I cannot understand your question.


Let me try some different words - I know some do not translate well . . . . . 

What species of wood is that? 

Позвольте мне попробовать разные слова - я знаю, некоторые не перевод хорошо. . . . .

Какие породы древесины, что?








.


----------



## R.J. (Feb 11, 2011)

TexasTimbers said:


> Let me try some different words - I know some do not translate well . . . . .
> 
> What species of wood is that?
> 
> ...


Now has understood.
It is the Angarsk pine.
Technology: an old tree.
It is made by machine.
1 Layer a varnish
2 Layer Patina
3 Polishing
4 Layer a varnish


----------



## R.J. (Feb 11, 2011)

The project, continuation.


----------



## R.J. (Feb 11, 2011)

*The request.*

Sirs! At me the big request!
If to you not difficultly correct my mistakes.
I study your Language. It happens to understand difficultly you when you speak slang.:yes::smile:
I thank you!


----------



## R.J. (Feb 11, 2011)

*Provence*

Pine doors. A paint Shervin Williams.


----------



## R.J. (Feb 11, 2011)

Locker carried to the client in the winter. In an apartment it is warm, a condensate on walls.


----------



## Itchy Brother (Aug 22, 2008)

Very nice work,Itchy


----------



## R.J. (Feb 11, 2011)

*In Siberia, again winter.*

Current Projects.


----------



## R.J. (Feb 11, 2011)

продолжение


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Nice work. The last pic looks really cool!


----------



## R.J. (Feb 11, 2011)

*The project is not finished. There are imperfections!*

Kitchen and bathroom


----------



## akira12 (May 20, 2011)

Russian joiner said:


> http://forum.woodtools.ru
> There is a similar Russian site.


It is a little about itself.
I live in Irkutsk in Siberia near to lake Baikal.
To work began from joiner's shop the watchman, then the handyman, the mechanic (repaired machine tools)
The joiner and the house painter. To all has learned. Now the business.
We make ladders, doors, furniture, and others not standard products of a tree.
Also we are engaged in furnish of apartments.
If there are questions, set! 
You understand that I write?


----------



## kittens (May 24, 2011)

The last real hand craftsmanship, the great ideas that made thingsand a beautiful wooden instruments. I enjoyed decorated woodenitems in their homes. They make the house feel warm and luxurious.


----------



## R.J. (Feb 11, 2011)

My worker (carpenter) has a hobby!:smile: I hereby authorize. In off-hours.


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

You do wonderful work. Your design influence is different from what we see in the US.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Your work is beautiful. I really enjoy looking at your projects. Thank you for posting them.
Ken


----------



## scarecrow (May 19, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## hanaseos (Jun 10, 2011)

kittens said:


> The last real hand craftsmanship, the great ideas that made thingsand a beautiful wooden instruments. I enjoyed decorated woodenitems in their homes. They make the house feel warm and luxurious.


Ok! I like its, I love work them


----------



## R.J. (Feb 11, 2011)

Table from China.
Did other leg.
Trouble! Feet Madame intermeddle not. Remodel will be.


----------



## R.J. (Feb 11, 2011)

Only a process.

Только процесс.


----------



## JimRich (Jun 10, 2011)

WOW! Such talent. Every picture I have seen is a piece of art!


----------



## R.J. (Feb 11, 2011)

Old projects.


----------



## bbandu (Mar 29, 2011)

Wonderful work


----------



## R.J. (Feb 11, 2011)

*butt*

butt


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

Russian joiner said:


> butt


 
Cool gun! :thumbsup:

Be sure and post pics when it is fully assembled. :smile:


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

another wonderful project.


----------



## R.J. (Feb 11, 2011)

*My first projects.*

My first projects.


----------



## R.J. (Feb 11, 2011)

mdntrdr said:


> Cool gun! :thumbsup:
> 
> Be sure and post pics when it is fully assembled. :smile:






I can not promise. Photos can be. The trunk of the customer.
We do not want problems.:no:


----------



## R.J. (Feb 11, 2011)

*Done!*

Сделано!


----------



## phuonguyen05 (Jul 12, 2011)

I study your Language. It happens to understand difficultly you when you speak slang.:no::laughing:
I thank you!


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

Once again, amazing work.


----------



## Manuka Jock (Jun 27, 2011)

Russian joiner said:


> My worker (carpenter) has a hobby!:smile: I hereby authorize. In off-hours.


 Your carpenter is a good woodturner , 
and you Yuriy are a great craftsman .
:thumbsup: to you both . 

cheers , 
Jock


----------



## renovatio (Jul 4, 2011)

Russian joiner said:


> My first projects.


Do you happen to have plans for the bed/desk? I love that, I'm looking for plans to make a queen platform bed but would prefer something like what is in your picture. Any ideas?


----------



## dwendt1978 (Mar 13, 2010)

Amazing work Russian Joiner. I will pay to fly you and Kenbo to Michigan to do some work on my old farm house!! Kenbo, bring your scroll saw as carry on. I will supply the beer. :laughing:


----------



## R.J. (Feb 11, 2011)

dwendt1978 said:


> Amazing work Russian Joiner. I will pay to fly you and Kenbo to Michigan to do some work on my old farm house!! Kenbo, bring your scroll saw as carry on. I will supply the beer. :laughing:



You think before you write?
Word not a sparrow - will fly you can not catch!:laughing:


----------



## R.J. (Feb 11, 2011)

Table for a sewing machine.


----------

